# Best Bikepacking Cache Batteries



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

I hope someone can help me. I currently run a K Lite Bikepacker Pro and SP dynamo hub set up on my Cutthroat. I have a Sinwave Revolution USB charger on this setup. I currently have a 6000mah Outdoor Tech Kodiak 2.0 battery but it doesn't have any way of being able to charge and discharge at the same time (pass-through charging) 

I was looking at the Cinq5 Smartpack but I can't find much in the way of reviews. I only need to charge a Garmin 820 or an Iphone6 on long rides.

I'm looking for a cache battery that has the following features:

1. Rugged and water resistant
2. Pass-through charge capability
3. Not too big or heavy
4. Works with Micro USB or standard USB.

Let me know what you guys use and or if you have any recommendations. 

thanks Rich


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Just adjust your charging schedule.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I've found very very little out there with good pass through charging. But a garmin uses next to zero electricity, so you can get many many full charges off of a 5000mAh backup battery. I doubt you'd ever run out if you charged your backup battery during the day when you don't need the headlight, and then recharge your garmin after sunset when you need your headlight.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

i Just got an email from Sinwave recommending the Cinq5 smart pack as a great battery. 3000mah so it would charge quick, can charge a phone and a Garmin with pass-through charging. I need to have the ability to charge and discharge due to long back country and remote rides. A 5000mah battery has a lot of resistance so it takes ages to charge by dynamo. 

think I'll get a Cinq5 and give it a go. Ill let you all know when I get back from a trip


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I did a quick google search and this link might provide you some information: https://www.pcmag.com/roundup/351446/the-best-battery-packs-for-your-phone

The Cinq5 is around $130 which seems pretty steep to me for what you get. You might consider two small cache batteries and charge one while you use the other one so you don't have to worry about pass through charging.

I have had good luck with Anker batteries and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I like Zendure. It's pretty rugged and has pass-through charging or whatever it's called. I run a 10k mah battery and it works good. I am thinking about either replacing it with two 6,700 mah battery packs or just adding a second smaller pack for emergency recharges.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

This one got good reviews, allows pass through charging and charges quickly.
Good deal with free shipping too.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Xiaomi-Mi-Po...ing-Extern/2282239958?iid=232865852366&chn=ps


----------



## classicbuilders (Oct 1, 2011)

thesilversurfer said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I hope someone can help me. I currently run a K Lite Bikepacker Pro and SP dynamo hub set up on my Cutthroat. I have a Sinwave Revolution USB charger on this setup. I currently have a 6000mah Outdoor Tech Kodiak 2.0 battery but it doesn't have any way of being able to charge and discharge at the same time (pass-through charging)
> 
> ...


I have the same bike, same K Lite, same dyno and USB. The Cing5 sucked for me. Could never get it to work right. Too many settings and issues. Anker doenst have pass-thru charging. I have had good luck with Jackery cashe batteries. Very affordable and ALL of them have pass-thru charging. I spoke to the factory. I use the 12000 witch has (2) USB out for 2 devices


----------

